# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.61 released - XG213 Forensic, SimLock Recovery and more

## GSM News & Updates

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.61 released - XG213 Forensic, SimLock Recovery and more* 
 - USB flashing improved
  - SW version check in dead mode revised for ADL/CFL flashing
  - Fixed AfterFlash operations (Factory sets errors on some RAPUxx products) 
 - Service operations improved
  - Added User Code reading from "stucking" XG213 phones 
    *No more need Reflash product, if need read User Code 
  - Added XG213 Simlock Recovery from dead phones (if Simlock inside flash exists/alive)
  - Added FULL RPL extraction from dead XG213 phones (NPC/CCC/HWC/SimLock/WMDRM/CMLA)
  - Added XG213 FullFlash Reading
  - Improved XG213 SECURITY repair 
  - Revised XG213 RPL operations 
 - User Data operations improved
  - Added XG213 Gallery extraction from dead phones
  - Added XG213 PhoneBook extraction from dead phones (in s4pb also)
  - Damaged XG213 FS support in testing, but should work
  - Improved XG223 support (PhoneBook operations , SMS/MMS extraction)  
 - Other
  - Ini revised
  - Stuff files updated
  - Some bugfixes and improvements at all  
Discussion thread: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2013) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

